# the big ticket



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Read a post in the NET forum where it is rumored by SI that Minny may shop Garnett,Wally and Hudson as a package...They all have a minimum of 4 years left on their contracts.

The Knicks could offer Tim Thomas and penny who have one year left...Thats a no brainer...

Sweetney would probably be added...Not a big deal.....

Minny may demand Ariza/#8 pick or both...hmmmmm

Pulling the trigger means cap hell forever..

Would KG want to be reunited with Marbury??

Do you ship Marbury off for Z??

Worst case,the lineup is
Marbury
Crawford
Wally
KG
KT???

Best case we may still have Ariza,or we may have the #8 pick....


Would you do it????


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

There is no one I wouldn't trade fort KG. If we could keep Ariza and/or this years lottery pick too then all the better.

it doesn't hurt that Wally is about as good as anyone but Marbury on this team too boot.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

when you think about it,there are very few teams that are run as poorly as the knicks ,that have the insane contracts to trade for a trio of KG,Hudson and Wally and have a revenue flow that can afford the 3 and the luxury tax imposed..

TT and Penny are the $$ assets...
You would have to think Minny would demand our #8 pick,Ariza,maybe sweetney and future draft picks..

I am sure they would rather have a top 3 pick,but those teams dont have the contracts to match up.Portland with the #5 pick and Paul Allen is really our main competitor,but they dont have the 1 year contracts to trade.Rahim and Damon are free agents,and after Van X,all the bigger contracts are 2-3 years..

If the rumor is real,we would have to be the front runners...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

thats a real cap killer, but you gotta do it anyways


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

I have significant doubts about the validity of this rumor, but casting those doubts aside for the moment it would be the deal the Knicks would have to pursue.

Give Minny whatever they want...Picks, players, expiring contracts...The opportunity to assemble a pair of superstars is one that rarely comes along...If the Wolves are looking for cap relief then I assume that Marbury would be unwanted...

A lineup consisting of Crawford, Marbury, Wally, KG, and KT would immediately be one of the best in the East...

Just checked it out on RealGM:

http://realgm.com/src_tradechecker/3/

insert multiple 1st round picks as well...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

It is a brutal cap killer and it better work cause you are in it for the next 4 years..i think hudson is good for 5...

Is it better than banking on a Greene or some 7'3" russian developing,Ariza and Sweetney and the prayer that Lebron comes to the big Apple?

the trades puts to rest the Lebron,Nike conspiracy,and any thoughts of ever competing thru free agency...

I also think Minny would want more as in draft picks....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The trade makes very little sense from minnys perspective.If Minny wants to clear cap space,they could offer Wally and Hudson for Pennny,but more realistically TT...

The only thing that makes any sense is KG saying he wants no part of a rebuilding situation...I for one do not like Wally enough to take him on for 4 years,hudson for 5..Ild stick with Ariza,draft Greene or a seven footer and hope the Nike conspiracy is reality


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

That would be a great trade for the Knicks. I would love it. But the chances are so slim. Imagine what would happen to the Timberwolves organization after a trade like that.
Marbury
Crawford
Wally
KG
KT
That would be a killer team with Houstan off the bench


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The reality is,Wally may be available,but thats probably it...

Zeke better work wonders in this draft...

I think Greene will be gone by 8..Has anyone seen Blatche play??


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I have seen Blatch...*

Head case. Very good physical skills. Did not play against size and appeared to be soft. Likes the perimeter. Although he may pan out (I'll be suprized) ..I don't want him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Sounds like we are going Euro if greene is gone...i cant imagine zeke drafting taft...


I think the 7'3" russian is available at 8 as well as Petro..I would hate to use the 8th pick on Petro,but he appears to b a defensive presense


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Although a defensive-minded...*

post presence would be nice, I could live with a Kwame Brown there. He is still filling out and was immature when he came in. If he realizes he could make a lot of money playing the 5, he could be very good. Who knows about Darko? Maybe he could be had via trade. Hard to imagine he is happy with the way he has been treated. Said last year he would not resign if he didn't see substancial time there this year...and he did not see it. There really is tons of possibilities out there but anyone looking toward the draft as the place to find a messiah is deluding themselves this year. Lots of good, maybe very good guys, but I don't see any LJs or Melo's out there. 

I think IT should focus on building to compete in the changing NBA. Aggressive, quick defenders...shooters from all over the floor...and a running style. Guys that don't play hard all the time need not apply. I like JC but if he won't d it up, he's gone. Same with Marbury (Should go, anyway, as far as I'm concerned...no running game). TT is gone...Penny, the same. I want guys that play like Malik Rose...guys that know how to win and hate losing. Youth doesn't scare me but a mix would be nice. Lets just make some positive moves...no more playing to win now. Just build it, baby...the fans will com.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

supposedly washington will match the MLE for kwame...Dont know why,the guy is a major bust up till now...They would be better off with sweetney

For the MLE,I would take him

Darko...For the MLE,ill take him....

At this point ill take any young 7 footer with "upside" for the MLE

Green may be a major talent worth taking a shot on,though I think he is gone by 8..And it would be hard to justify passing on a big man and watching KT play the 5 again


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

NY receives:
KG
Wally
Hudson

MINN receives:
Penny
Tim Thomas
Ariza
Sweetney

TRADE ACCEPTED

I think NY would also have to throw in at least couple 1st rounders and a few million dollars.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

It sucks that the knicks dont have enough to trade for kg. But its not that big of a deal, no one does.....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> The Knicks could offer Tim Thomas and penny who have one year left...Thats a no brainer...


If Tim Thomas and Penny couldn't net Vince Carter, a one time all-nba 2nd teamer, they're not going to net a player one year removed from winning MVP.



> Sweetney would probably be added...Not a big deal.....
> 
> Minny may demand Ariza/#8 pick or both...hmmmmm


It's hard to believe how NY fans still overrate both these guys. Neither is a starting level talent. Sweetney is a glorified Tractor Traylor, Ariza shoots worse than most stiffs, and both these guys are entering contract years.

If the Wolves want expiring deals, young players, and draft picks, I'm sure they would go to Atlanta first.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Although a defensive-minded...*



alphadog said:


> Lets just make some positive moves...no more playing to win now. Just build it, baby...the fans will com.


 :clap: good post, alpha.

isiah needs to either get someone near elite (say Brand) or better to go forward with the present course. if he can't then he needs to play it real conservative, let contracts expire and prepare to take a step back, look toward Oden in a future draft, get under the cap to position us to pursue someone like Wade, Bosh, Lebron, Melo as a FA down the road.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RebelSun said:


> NY receives:
> KG
> Wally
> Hudson
> ...


If this were offered or accepted by the Wolves, I'd sure hope Isiah signs on.

-Petey


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Most of you guys are forgetting that Steph and KG have a horirble history together and if we were going to get him, we would have to get rid of Marbs in the process.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

i was gonna suggest this trade in the "isaiah's last chance?" thread as a potential trade. but it will never happen. it would be great, but it will never happen.


----------

